# Some of my shrimp pics



## Bubblez (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to share some of my humble shrimp pics with you  I tried my best to focus a million times with my crappy phone camera so that the shrimps don't come out saturated or surreal looking, no point in posting shrimp pics if the light is over saturated and everything looks neon lol bear with me!

Community shot of some of the residents ganging on the bb female 









My King Kong girls

























One of the few King Kong babies that have survived / didn't hide all day









Another of a girl, one of my very few cbs 









Chick fight over food, times been rough in the tank lol









One of my crs (male?) this pic was taken before I discovered I could get lucky with a better pic of a white shrimp if focused a million times 









Buddy system lol









And now the best for last lol some celebrity shrimps I got from randy thanks again man!

Subzero has entered the scene 









Some crs I'm really excited to move to their own tanks soon

(Female?)









(Sex unsure)


















(Another female?)









Same (female?) different pic, so hard for my phone to take detailed pic of white shrimps from a distance 









That's all for now, thanks for looking!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice, you will need more tanks quick ;-)


----------

